# Hug Smilie



## wemogirl

I know I just joined this site (which is great, BTW!) so I hope I'm not being too forward by posting this, but would it be possible to get a hug smilie? Or is there one and I just missed it?

TIA!


----------



## Mrs.G

I LOVE this idea!

One of the things I *love *about TAM is the creative smilies-lots of choices and colors. There are even smilies that toast each other, shoot guns and get on soap boxes! :rofl:

Click on the "more" link at the bottom of the smilies box. You will enjoy it.


----------



## Amplexor

Best I could do on short notice.


----------



## LovesHerMan

Amp, you're bad. Man boobs are awful!


----------



## Gratitude

I just asked for a hug icon above this post.

But now I've changed my mind ....


----------



## LovesHerMan

Gratitude said:


> I just asked for a hug icon above this post.
> 
> But now I've changed my mind ....


Hug icon, good. Men looking pathetic and hugging, bad.


----------



## Gratitude

lovesherman said:


> Hug icon, good. Men looking pathetic and hugging, bad.


:rofl:

A hug icon someone actually wants to receive! They'll be like ... uh, thanks. I'm all good :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LOL

a thread bumped by a MODERATOR from a year ago :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl

Just give them a butt rub...

same thing.

:moon:


----------



## LovesHerMan

that_girl said:


> Just give them a butt rub...
> 
> same thing.
> 
> :moon:


Somehow I don't think that the mooning icon would be received with the same warm feelings as a hug.


----------



## that_girl

Hugs can be creepy too!


----------



## Amplexor

Gratitude said:


> I just asked for a hug icon above this post.
> 
> But now I've changed my mind ....


Gratitude started the bump, then deleted it. I smell a conspiracy.


----------



## Gratitude

Amplexor said:


> Gratitude started the bump, then deleted it. I smell a conspiracy.


No, I started my own thread! But it was about this same thing so I deleted it. You answered this one instead!

Soooo.......can we really have a hug icon? But not like the one above. One less, er .... creepy to others


----------



## Amplexor

Working on it, obviously not there yet.


----------



## Gratitude

Amplexor said:


> Working on it.



:rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

that_girl said:


> Just give them a butt rub...
> 
> same thing.
> 
> :moon:


lol


----------



## Dollystanford

Gratitude said:


> :rofl:


I concur :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris H.

that_girl said:


> Just give them a butt rub...
> 
> same thing.
> 
> :moon:


I honestly don't even know why we have this one. It is completely inappropriate for the site.


----------

